# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Lien : Infopath, publication Sharepoint et donne SQL Server

## fantazio77

Bonjour,

Novice sur Infopath je cherche  crer une maquette avec les contraintes suivantes :

- Le formulaire est cr avec Infopath 2010,

- Le formulaire sera rempli par les utilisateurs via une interface web (publication du formulaire sur SharePoint Server 2010) avec Infopath Form Service,

- L'ensemble des donnes autant en reception (affichage de donne dans des listes droulantes pour slection), que l'envoi (rsultat des slections et saisie en texte libre) seront sauvegard sur une base de donnes SQL Server 2008R2. La connexion vers la base de donnes doit tre transparente pour l'utilisateur (pas de prompt pour le mot de passe).

Je me demande dj si ce mode de fonctionnement est possible, car je but sur quelques problmatiques :

- Quand j'ouvre Infopath j'ai le choix entre :

 > Template sur un fichier de connexion de donnes : Ne rponds pas  mon besoin, car ma source de donnes est SQL Server

> Fichier ou schma XML : Rpond pas  mon besoin

> Service Web : Peu rpondre  mon besoin si on considere Sharepoint comme un service Web... 

> Base de donnes : Correspond mieux  mon besoin, mais il est prcis "Crer un formulaire pour collecter des donnes qui sont stockes" donc c'est une logique unidirectionnel.

Donc je me demande si InfoPath peut combler mon besoin, car avec Access j'arrive mieux  ma finalit, mais je bloque totalement sur le formulaire web (car pas de possibilit au final d'avoir une requte d'insertion) cf le lien : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...eb-sharepoint/.

Si par hasard un utilisateur d'InfoPath matrise bien le sujet et peut me dire si ce que je souhaite est ralisable =)

Merci d'avance.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

La rcupration des informations depuis base de donnes est en effet possible nativement sur un formulaire InfoPath Forms Services (connexion de donnes en rception).

Par contre, il n'est pas possible de soumettre ces lments via une connexion en envoie prdfinie.
Pour se faire, vous pourrez utiliser une des mthodes suivantes:

l'appel d'un web service charg de raliser l'insertion des donnes du formulaire dans la base,Utilisation ode personnalis dans le formulaire C# ou VB.NET. par contre, votre formulaire devra tre dploy via l'administration centrale de SharePoint (phase d'approbation par un administrateur). Pas possible sur un formulaire de liste SharePoint...Utilisation d'un workflow sur la liste ou bibliothque.Crer sur une liste externe BCS connecte  SQL  et personnaliser via InfoPath (http://go.limeleap.com/community/bid...erver-Database)

Cordialement,

----------


## fantazio77

Bonjour billout rm,

Merci pour ta rponse  ::ccool:: , dommage pour l'absence de cette fonctionnalit  ::calim2::  si je comprend bien la logique (je vais faire au plus simple pour moi  ::mouarf:: ) :

Etape 1 - Site SharePoint :

- Cration d'une External Content Types et la reli  une table dans SQL Server
- Cration d'une liste externe dans Sharepoint sur mon site
- Donner  BDCS les permissions sur la liste externe SharePoint

Etape 2 - Cration du formulaire InfoPath :

1) Je crer une connexion de donne en rception
2) Je crer ma liste droulante bas sur une requte SQL Server 2008 pour afficher par exemple le nom et le prnom
3) Je crer un champs "Texte libre" o la personne rentre par exemple un chiffre compris entre 1 et 10.
4) Je crer un bouton "Enregistrement" (je ne sais pas comment) qui dit de prendre la valeur Nom et Prnom + Texte libre pour le sauvegarder dans ma liste SharePoint
5) Je publie le formulaire InfoPath dans SharePoint

Donc si quelqu'un ouvre le formulaire dans le navigateur : 

-> InfoPath Form Service 
-> SQL Server 
-> Rendu web InfoPath (liste droulante) 
-> Modification de l'utilisateur 
-> ENVOYER 
-> Sauvegarde de l'information dans la liste SharePoint
-> Liste SharePoint replique avec SQL via BDCS 
-> J'ai mes donnes dans SQL Server  :8-):

----------


## mpstylerz

Salut j'ai  peu prs le mme soucis que toi.
As-tu trouv une solution ?

J'ai un problme pour envoyer des donnes dans une liste externe.

----------


## fantazio77

Bonjour mpstylerz,

Malheureusement vu l'absence d'information accessible sur le net sur InfoPath et les interactions avec SharePoint nous avons abandonns le projet.

Ci joint un lien qui explique la procdure tape par tape (mais que je n'ai pas teste) : http://go.limeleap.com/community/bid...erver-Database

Tu as aussi ce lien l : http://go.limeleap.com/community/bid...-2010-with-BCS

----------


## mpstylerz

Merci

----------

